# Issues Setting up TOR

## snakeo2

I'm in the process of setting up TOR following the guide here

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tor

My system has two NICs, a built in and a PCI card, and when I was doing one of the last step

"/etc/init.d/start tor"

I got the following error:

```

/etc/init.d/tor start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `hostname' needs non existent service `checkroot'                 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth1

 *   ERROR: interface eth1 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start tor as net.eth1 would not start

```

Now my system is configured to use "eth0", so not sure how to go about fixing it. Not sure what info you need to see, so feel free to ask.

----------

## Chris Coleman

Would you mind posting the output of this command?:

emerge --info net-misc/tor

----------

## snakeo2

```

emerge --info net-misc/tor

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_940_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Jun 2011 21:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r4, 2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-firebird) 3dnow 3dnowext PHP X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi additions alsa amd64 apache2 audio automount avahi avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif extensions fam fame firefox flac fortran fts3 gd gdbm gdu gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gtk howl iconv icu imap ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap ldapsam libnotify libwww live mad maildir matroska mdnsresponder-compat mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline sasl sdk sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs subtitles suexec suid svg swat sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tordns truetype udev unicode usb vda vorbis webkit win32 winbind x264 xanim xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias cgi cgid auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-misc/tor-0.2.1.30 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -debug"

```

----------

## Chris Coleman

Not that it matters, but I don't think hostname is supposed to depend on checkroot. It doesn't on my system. Maybe you need to run etc-update?

Would you mind posting your /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

